# Quitting Cigarettes using Nicotine Patches



## kita (Jul 23, 2010)

Nicotine Replacement Therapy is known to be useful in helping a person to quit smoking. NRT is a way to induce nicotine into the bloodstream without smoking. Nicotine gums, patches, inhalers, tablets, lozenges and sprays are the different NRT products. These products reduce the symptoms of nicotine withdrawal. It helps to quit smoking without having unpleasant withdrawal symptoms. These products are only aids to quit smoking. A person needs a strong will and determination to quit smoking.

Nicotine patches are among the most commonly used aids to *Quitting cigarettes *. They resemble a square tan or clear bandage. The size is generally between one or two inches square, but differs depending on the brand and dosage. The nicotine patch provides a continuous and steady dosage of nicotine throughout the day. The patch strength reduces over time and thus helps the user to wean off of nicotine gradually.

The nicotine patches are available in three different strengths: 21mg, 14mg and 7mg. These numbers indicate the amount of nicotine present in the patches. The nicotine patch is applied once a day to clean, dry and hairless skin. A patch can be used between 16 to 24 hours a day.

The side effects of nicotine patches are itching, burning and tingling where the patch is applied. Redness or swelling is also seen sometimes. Dizziness, headache, stomach upset, vomiting and diarrhea are the other side effects.

It is not advisable to smoke while using the patches or any other NRT products as this may lead to nicotine overdose. The symptoms of overdose are dizziness, bad headache, vomiting, cold sweats, drooling, confusion, blurred vision, hearing problems and weakness or fainting.


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

Very interesting, not sure how that applies to a marriage forum. However since we are on that subject let me tell you I quit smoking almost a year ago and in spite of going through a heartbreaking divorce I have not relapsed.

For me the patch was a nightmare, as was anything big pharma has on the market. I use an ecig and a little bit of swedish snus and I use to smoke a pack and a half a day.


----------

